# Where can i buy mikes tapes?



## jack_c81 (Aug 10, 2003)

Where can i purchase Mike's tapes? & how much?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2003)

Here's the link to Mike's site. The price can vary so check here first and/or write to Mike if you have questions. http://ibsaudioprogram.com/ Also, Cookies4Marilyn can help you on this forum with questions if Mike isn't able to get back to you right away.I think there may also be a link and some cost info on the Products & Websites Forum on this bb.Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jack here are people here from the board who have done them. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=000017


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

bump


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Welcome back everyone... Just to update since the time this was posted. The price of the program does not vary, but the price was reduced early last year due to new more sleek packaging. With the CD Version you also get free the IBS Companion which explains IBS to others, and this was so helpful to me. I cried when I heard it because it really validated what we are going thru with IBS.Take care everyone, and thanks Norb for your help and the heads up on the forum reopened.


----------

